# New personal record large mouth bass



## JimmyTodd (Apr 30, 2019)

Recently my parents bought a lake house in Michigan. I was up there this weekend helping to build a wheelchair ramp for my mother. The second day I was there i grabbed my 5' ultra light pole and reel with 6lb. line and walked down to the dock. I was there for all of 2 minutes a couple casts . A friend gave me a new rattlin trap sort of bait a few days ago . Well 2 feet from the dock a flash and my drag is singing as this monster left the area. I worked it slow and easy and within a short while I had it close to the dock. It suddenly dawned on me i had no net lol. I grabbed some pinchers from my tacklebox and this thing let me grab it. Besting my previous record by 1/2 inch. 22" between 7.5 to 10 lbs. I only had a bathroom scale in the garage lol so sorry i can't be more exact. Its out of season and of course back in the lake. Oddly enough my previous best was also caught out of season just seems to be my luck.


----------



## DaleH (Apr 30, 2019)

AWESOME catch! Due to the ‘good karma’ for helping your Mom too no doubt. But skills to you for catching & landing that monstah on an ultra-lite!


----------



## KMixson (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice Fish! Congrats. Now, lets break the record again.


----------



## gnappi (May 2, 2019)

NICE fish. 

I rarely see FAT LMB anymore down here, they may be competing with snakeheads for food unsuccessfully.


----------



## hounddog (May 3, 2019)

Nice fish! I'm not familiar with Michigan. Is there a season on fish in that state?


----------



## LDUBS (May 4, 2019)

That is one healthy looking fish— a beauty. We don’t have seasons on LMB out here but either way I’ve always released them. Never caught one 22” though. Nice catch. 

I’ve been traveling since Apr 23rd. Getting anxious to get home and get back out.


----------



## JimmyTodd (May 6, 2019)

Largemouth bass season runs from May 25th to December 31st in Michigan. I would have released her regardless. My grandmother just loves bass filets I really only ever keep them for her. Lately blue cats have been hitting 4 in the past couple days were over 24". A friend standing next to me caught 3 nice fighting small mouth bass. I should have pushed him In. 

Good luck all shaping up to be quite a year.


----------



## handyandy (May 21, 2019)

nice catch when I saw michigan I was expecting a toad smallie till I saw the pic haha. Looks like a big female that was probably on a bed I'd imagine up there it's still spawn time. Nice catch none the less glad to hear she is still swimming. I'll admit the summer I spent in Michigan back in 2012 the smallies were so prolific in lake saint claire and detroit river I kept smallies pretty regularly I dubbed them fresh water snapper there.


----------

